
Crispr Advent Calendar (2019) - ericdanielski
https://progressive-agrarwende.org/crispr-advent-calendar-blog/
======
rohitsuratekar
This is great science communication effort. I wonder if there is any logic to
the date/month assigned to specific information snippet.

